# The Trouble of Funding the Arts



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

An enlightening view of the non-profit sector and the constant struggle of funding "high art."

http://www.inmotionmagazine.com/lost.html


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Interesting.

It is really constructive to see a thoughtful analysis of how the arts are funded in American Society and the potential problems.

I am frankly tired of hearing that the causes are simply modern music and unions.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Whatever it is, it's not enough. The age of the discount artists... having to take pennies for masterworks.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Vesuvius said:


> Whatever it is, it's not enough. The age of the discount artists... having to take pennies for masterworks.


Is it necessarily that bad? Any examples?


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

brianvds said:


> Is it necessarily that bad? Any examples?


Uh, society itself is the example. Compare an 'artist' like Justin Bieber to one of Alberto Posadas. See who's really getting what they deserve.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Baumols Cost Disease:

View attachment TOWSE EBOOK_pages0103-0113.pdf


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Vesuvius said:


> Uh, society itself is the example. Compare an 'artist' like Justin Bieber to one of Alberto Posadas. See who's really getting what they deserve.


Judged by Posadas' Wikipedia page, he is not exactly a pauper. As for Mr. Bieber, pop sensations come and go. That has always been the case. I'm not sure society differs much in this today from what had been the case in the time of, say, Schubert.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

brianvds said:


> Judged by Posadas' Wikipedia page, he is not exactly a pauper. As for Mr. Bieber, pop sensations come and go. That has always been the case. I'm not sure society differs much in this today from what had been the case in the time of, say, Schubert.


The articles I've posted goes over a few things of the past century.


----------



## echo (Aug 15, 2014)

Bieber is for teenage girls -- they are obviously a stronger market -- hence the Lamborgini


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

It was just a quick example of the Commercial sector vs the Nonprofit sector. One will do what it can for the profit, and the other will do what it can for the art.


----------



## echo (Aug 15, 2014)

commerce is an art --- and if you were use it as a measure you'd probably have more respect for Beiber


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

I wouldn't consider it an art, myself. Throw out the lowest common denominator that the masses will purchase so you can indulge in your material and sense-pleasure fantasies... Meh. I'd rather sell drugs.


----------



## echo (Aug 15, 2014)

I take it you're not a teen age girl then


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

I don't blame the girls. I blame the manipulating media. But then, the media is made by people like us... so, I blame us. Oh jeez, what to do?


----------



## echo (Aug 15, 2014)

Lamborgini bro --


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Capitalism and Art don't mix.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Lope de Aguirre said:


> Capitalism and Art don't mix.


Fighting for an evolving creation in a system that's based on a closed loop of perpetually feeding our primitive desires.


----------



## echo (Aug 15, 2014)

obviously they do mix - but what your saying is you have evolved desires for art --- may i see or hear them please


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Come on, man. Go listen to some lil b... and then go listen to some Nono or Feldman. Then tell me which music comes from a more evolved mind. This isn't meant to be smuggery, so let's put aside our egos and really look at this.


----------



## echo (Aug 15, 2014)

Vesuvius said:


> Come on, man. Go listen to some lil b... and then go listen to some Nono or Feldman. Then tell me which music comes from a more evolved mind. This isn't meant to be smuggery, so let's put aside our egos and really look at this.


no that's their desire -- i was speaking of yours


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Okay, I'm bored. Talk to you later.


----------



## Mesenkomaha (Jun 24, 2014)

Lope de Aguirre said:


> Capitalism and Art don't mix.


Right. There is very little demand for the form of art we are talking about here, classical music for example. This is why words like "funding" have to be used with the arts. At my local symphony the audience is almost exclusively middle to upper class, older to downright elderly people. I wonder what will happen in ten to fifteen years when these folks kick the bucket and the funding runs dry? In capitalist free market it is pretty clear what the consumers have chosen. How depressing.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Lope de Aguirre said:


> Capitalism and Art don't mix.


Always have, always will. Today, our likings in music are heavily supported by capitalists or people sitting on bags of capitalist money. On your knees, peasant, and offer thanks to Mammon!


----------

